# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Connect set top box to digital TV

## terenjac

I have a Samsung DVD PVR (model DVD - sh855) It has a built in set top box.   It worked well when connected to an old analogue tv.    Now I want to use it with a new TEAC digital tv - this has a built in dvd player but has no recording capability, which is why I want to connect to my sh855. 
I can watch tv while the two machines are connected but cannot get the sh855 to 'talk' to the TEAC TV.   For example I cannot get the sh855 menu to show on my tv's screen. 
I have tried all possible combinations of cable connections from the rear of the PVR to the TV. 
I've tried Samsung's help desk on their web site but they want to charge for advice.   As I have already paid out good money to buy the PVR I object to forking out more. 
Hope someone can help me.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
It will be more than just plugging in the cable. The TV will have a menu from which you choose the input signal to screen, DTV, ATV, AV1, AV2, HDMI, USB, DIN, etc etc.  
It is not clear from your post whether you have had a go at finding the right input signal selection from this. 
Cheers

----------


## terenjac

> Hi, 
> It will be more than just plugging in the cable. The TV will have a menu from which you choose the input signal to screen, DTV, ATV, AV1, AV2, HDMI, USB, DIN, etc etc.  
> It is not clear from your post whether you have had a go at finding the right input signal selection from this. 
> Cheers

  Thanks for your reply ..... yes I did call up the TV's menu and tried all the inputs but still had no luck. 
I thought the problem might lie with the TV being digital and the PVR's set top function being for an analogue TV.   However, as I said before, I can watch TV ok.   I tried talking severely at it but all that did was upset my wife. 
As you might have guessed, I know enough about TVs etc to get myself into trouble but not enough to get out of trouble.

----------


## ringtail

What sort of cable connects the two ? AV leads / HDMI ? It should be that simple. Whichever port the PVR is connected to on the TV ( it should be marked on the TV) should be the one that you select to watch the PVR. But I'm like you with the electronics - you need to find a ten year old. The thing that really craps me off is the fact that the big flashy TV's have no way of getting the HD signal out so you can record it on something. We had to buy a HD set top box so we can record tv programs onto the hard drive of the dvd recorder. PITA. Why not just have an output on the back of the telly along with the 10 different inputs.

----------


## wozsparky

Maybe hook set top box up to another tv and change the settings to output back to sd or similar and then hook it back up, I am no expert but sometimes I have had problems with 1080 hooking up togetgher and had to back it off. 
Hope this helps 
Kind regards,
Woz

----------


## terenjac

> What sort of cable connects the two ? AV leads / HDMI ? It should be that simple. ----------- - you need to find a ten year old.

  Ringtail, thanks for your reply.   I have an HDMI cable connecting them and I tried all available sockets. 
Unfortunately no ten year olds in my household.   They are all adults now and have children of their own; plus, they all live a couple of thousand kilometers away. 
By the way, I did some research in this make and model of PVR and found a lot of negative comments.   I wish I had discovered that before I bought it.

----------


## terenjac

> Maybe hook set top box up to another tv and change the settings to output back to sd or similar and then hook it back up, I am no expert but sometimes I have had problems with 1080 hooking up togetgher and had to back it off. 
> Hope this helps 
> Kind regards,
> Woz

  Wozsparky, Thanks for your reply ..... I will try what you suggest. and let everyone know if it works.

----------

